# Ford 2000 3 cylinder gas engine firing problems



## WHMaC (Feb 15, 2015)

I need information on my 1975 Ford 2000, Model No. B1022B; Tractor No.: C479712; Unit No.: 5J16B. The numbers that I could make out on the block are" D4NN6015F. This is a 3 cyl. gas unit. It cranks, after using starting fluid, and runs horribly. 

I let the machine set for about 2 years. 

I put new points, condenser, rotor, cap, plugs, wires and a coil. I have 118 lbs. on compression read all three cylinders. I am getting a yellow spark through the wires. Number 2 cylinder is not hitting or firing, even though there is a spark. My Dad and two brothers have came back and re-checked my settings on points and plugs and the machine still refuses to fire. Pull the plug wires and there is no change in the motor is how I am checking. 

I am not sure if the vacuum advance is working or not, have not checked it and am leery of tearing into the distributor until I can find another vacuum advance unit, which thus far is likened to finding teeth in a chicken. No luck in other words. 

If the vacuum advance is not working can this cause the problem I am having? 

If this is the problem, does the 2000 even need the vacuum advance, if I can adjust the timing by moving the distributor? 

Or, does anyone know of a comparable vacuum advance unit from a car or truck will work in this distributor? If you do, what year and make of vehicle?

Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated. 

I have a 6-foot push blade on the front of tractor and need to get it going to level a foundation pad to build my daughter an art studio. Indirect benefit to me is I get my wife off of my "6". My direct email is: [email protected].

Thanks to all that have suggestions. 

WHMaC


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello WHMaC,

Welcome the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Your tractor's numbers translate as follows: 

Model B1022B represents a Ford model 2000, all purpose chassis, with a gas engine, transmission driven 540 rpm PTO, and a 6x2 speed transmission (3x1 + hi/lo).

Mfg. Code 5J16B represents a manufacturing date of September 16th, 1975, Day Shift.

Serial Number C479712 represents a tractor made in USA. This number is consistent with 1975 manufacture.
______________________________________ 

First thing you need to do is get a strong blue/white spark, as Ultradog detailed in response to your previous post. An orange spark isn't good enough. One thing I would try is "hot wiring" direct from the battery hot to the coil input. This eliminates the key switch and any wiring problems between the switch and coil. The key switch can be part of the problem.

Point setting should be .025".

Compression 118 psi is OK. 

The next thing you need to do is get rid of the old gas in the tank, and clean the fuel screens and carburetor. Leaving the tractor sit idle for 2 years causes problems with the fuel system.
There is a fuel screen attached to the fuel shutoff valve, sits up inside the tank. If you tractor has a fuel pump, there is a screen at the inlet to it. If you have a sediment bowl, there is a fuel screen inside it. And there should be a screen in the inlet elbow to the carburetor.

Next clean the varnish out of the carburetor. Clean the jets, check the needle valve and float operation.


----------



## WHMaC (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks guys for your input. I will go to NAPA and get another set of points. Sorry I tagged on the first post when I sent out. I had not found where to start a new at the time. Have to try and install the new points Saturday, after going through the wiring to the switch. I will let you know what happens. The set I installed was O'Reilly's store brand. 

Thanks again, 

WHMaC


----------

